

Ask HN Photographers: rent equipment from the owner (London) - claus1860

I&#x27;m trying to get some feedback from hobby photographers.
I&#x27;m working on a new idea allowing owners of photographic equipment to rent it out to others. You can post your equipment for rental on our website and people can rent it there directly from the owner. We would offer insurance options for expensive equipment rentals.
Is there anybody here at HN who sometimes rents cameras or equipment from a rental shop? Have you ever given your camera&#x2F;equipment to a friend?
======
georgemcbay
HN user derwiki has a company called CameraLends
[[https://www.cameralends.com/](https://www.cameralends.com/)] which currently
does this. London is one of the cities served. I haven't used the site
personally (I own all the lenses I use regularly) so I can't really comment on
what kind of traction it may have (and in any case, I live in San Diego not
London).

[https://www.cameralends.com](https://www.cameralends.com)

